
Worlds First Online Panhandler - browseu
http://panhandler.co/
======
salutonmundo
That's called crowdfunding. (Perhaps: "world's first online panhandler who
admits that they're panhandling.")

------
megamike
HA! Go to reddit sub section assistance and you will see plenty of
'panhandling' And it has been going on there for years.

